# Bald faced horses



## shellybean (Dec 28, 2012)

Lets see those bald faces! 











Untitled by adayinmylife9, on Flickr


Untitled by adayinmylife9, on Flickr


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

Cute Tovero. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Tovero is a bad word here lol. Tovero means tobiano and some other Overo white pattern(s). It's outdated and dangerous when it come to horses who carry frame that are breeding horses. But Shelly your horse is a cutie !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NeighAngel (Feb 14, 2013)

Shelly...I love the 3rd pic!! I can almost hear him/her saying "Cheese"!


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> Tovero is a bad word here lol. Tovero means tobiano and some other Overo white pattern(s). It's outdated and dangerous when it come to horses who carry frame that are breeding horses. But Shelly your horse is a cutie !
> _Posted via Mobile Device_




:rofl:

okay, okay, okay, Very cute 'TtnO' mare. Lol.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

toto said:


> :rofl:
> 
> okay, okay, okay, Very cute 'TtnO' mare. Lol.


Lol 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Here's my Bandit:


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

Annie


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

here is my Cody
I just love him even if the white is hard to clean and sunburn issues














sorry not sure why that went sideways!!


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Ya know Critter... if you want advice on how to load Cody onto an airplane to come to Ireland... I'm FULL of ideas!!


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

Maple said:


> Ya know Critter... if you want advice on how to load Cody onto an airplane to come to Ireland... I'm FULL of ideas!!


lol Maple only if I come with him everyone thinks I'm irish anyway with my red Hair..


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

here are a few more of him...... 
playing in the barn excuse the "dirty " face it was frome meds I put on a bite the BO's mare gave him









new headstall









******* Cody



























ok I'll stop now..
BTW I really hope the fur comes back from that Bite I am so upset over it.


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Critter sitter said:


> here are a few more of him......
> playing in the barn excuse the "dirty " face it was frome meds I put on a bite the BO's mare gave him
> 
> 
> ...


haha, his face is like Bandit's when he's been treated with tub of "horselyx". I don't know how he does it, but he end up with lick up to his eyes! I swear he must do headstands in it or something! It's a PITA to get off... I must be a glutton for punishment. 

And of course you can come too, with all the irish moving abroad for work - there is plenty of space for new people


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Cute baldies! Don't have one now but am sure a sucker for one. I can add a crop out that was bred & born here (a loooong time ago) She is still one of my favorite foals born here over the years. I was only 5 and begged my grandpa to keep her for me but at that time she couldn't be reg'd AQHA because of her white so was sold as a 2 yo.


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

Maple said:


> haha, his face is like Bandit's when he's been treated with tub of "horselyx". I don't know how he does it, but he end up with lick up to his eyes! I swear he must do headstands in it or something! It's a PITA to get off... I must be a glutton for punishment.
> 
> And of course you can come too, with all the irish moving abroad for work - there is plenty of space for new people


yea this was something one of the borders had it was like triple antibiotic ointment It was really sticky I normally use Dr Underwooods Horse Med. I am hoping it warms up soon so we can get a bath!! and of course Shedding time 
I would LOVE to come It is on my bucket list!


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Cute baldies! Don't have one now but am sure a sucker for one. I can add a crop out that was bred & born here (a loooong time ago) She is still one of my favorite foals born here over the years. I was only 5 and begged my grandpa to keep her for me but at that time she couldn't be reg'd AQHA because of her white so was sold as a 2 yo.
> 
> View attachment 131636
> 
> ...



THIS MARE. Every time you post pictures of her, I fall just a bit more in love. 

I just adore her markings, her whole look, oh my goodness. Lacey is jealous. :lol:


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Wallaby said:


> THIS MARE. Every time you post pictures of her, I fall just a bit more in love.
> 
> I just adore her markings, her whole look, oh my goodness. Lacey is jealous. :lol:


Me too. I resented my grandpa for a long time for selling her. I tried finding her awhile back and unfortunately she'd been declared deceased.


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

MH She is gorgeous..


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks CS! One of a kind for sure. That dam/sire cross threw some really wild marked foals, she was the only one with too much white but several others pushed the limits. If they weren't long gone it would be interesting to have them tested to see what was hiding in there.


----------



## horsea (Dec 28, 2009)

I love my horses half bald face. His baby blues just steal my heart <3


----------



## Farmchic (Mar 2, 2013)

Funny picture of my boy Payaso.


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Looks like he's got eyeliner on  Very cute!


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

This is Red at 5 months and now at 9 months.














This is his mom Sky.


----------

